# nuclear power in egypt



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

I read sometime ago that Egypt was interested in developing nuclear power for its electricity grid.

Now looking at how the japanese who are supposed to be the champions of efficiency have ballsed up the crisis at Fuikushima, can you ever imagine how nuclear reactors would be run here.....I dread to think about it.....

I hope they never go down that route.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

marenostrum said:


> I read sometime ago that Egypt was interested in developing nuclear power for its electricity grid.
> 
> Now looking at how the japanese who are supposed to be the champions of efficiency have ballsed up the crisis at Fuikushima, can you ever imagine how nuclear reactors would be run here.....I dread to think about it.....
> 
> I hope they never go down that route.


Yes, and it's not just the lack of efficiency that should worry us: Egypt is a country where earthquakes are quite common, and experts keep saying there is a big one coming, is not a matter of if but when.

Last biggy was in October 1992, 5.9. Hundreds of people died, many injured. If we had a 9 in Egypt then it would be time to leave the country in a hurry, if lucky enough to survive. Buildings are not built to any kind of standard, that would probably include nuclear plants


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Realistically though, nuclear reactors are going to be built all over the middle east, the growing populations need more electricity.


----------



## wales1970 (Aug 19, 2010)

why dont they use solar,they have enough sun..


marenostrum said:


> I read sometime ago that Egypt was interested in developing nuclear power for its electricity grid.
> 
> Now looking at how the japanese who are supposed to be the champions of efficiency have ballsed up the crisis at Fuikushima, can you ever imagine how nuclear reactors would be run here.....I dread to think about it.....
> 
> I hope they never go down that route.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

They have had permission to build one out at Alex.. but lets face it Egypt wont build it Egypt doesn't build anything other countries do it all and foot the bill for them... find me a building here that Egypt had built and paid for cos I would love to see it


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

wales1970 said:


> why dont they use solar,they have enough sun..


The idea has been present for time that's long enough to manufacture a whole new Sun


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> ..................
> find me a building here that Egypt had built and paid for cos I would love to see it


The Pyramids?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> The Pyramids?




No way did they build the pyramids... they are still standing so it has to be expats or aliens 

The pyramids were going to be pulled down in the late 19th centuary for housing


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

marenostrum said:


> I read sometime ago that Egypt was interested in developing nuclear power for its electricity grid.
> 
> Now looking at how the japanese who are supposed to be the champions of efficiency have ballsed up the crisis at Fuikushima, can you ever imagine how nuclear reactors would be run here.....I dread to think about it.....
> 
> I hope they never go down that route.


Well isn't there something already, remember somebody telling or pointing out some thing, few years back, paid for and built by others.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

*Photovoltaic Solar Panels*



wales1970 said:


> why dont they use solar,they have enough sun..


Knowing Egyptian mentality, instead of allowing imports of 100% genuine systems, they would want to copy a cheap Chinese version and expect them to work and at double the price.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Many many years when I was a teenager doing Europe I went to Greece and discovered solar panels everywhere... and I have never really seen them in other country in the numbers I saw in the 70s not even in Spain so I am guessing that they really do not work well enough to be relied on


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

*Expertise*



MaidenScotland said:


> No way did they build the pyramids... they are still standing so it has to be expats or aliens
> 
> The pyramids were going to be pulled down in the late 19th centuary for housing


Intelligent Egyptians in the time of Pharoahs designed these structures. Slaves were the man-power. Today, Egypt is only a remnant of the grave-robbers that followed.


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

I wonder what the guys checking the building from the IAEA will make of the extra unfinished floor with the steel rods protruding over the reactor!

Lets hope it is at least a double skinned red brick wall they put around it for containment.


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

I wonder what the guys checking the building from the IAEA will make of the extra unfinished floor with the steel rods protruding over the reactor!

Lets hope it is at least a double skinned red brick wall they put around it for containment.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

God forbide

They could not even construct my bathroom properly there are wires close to the shower everytime I am in there I worry about a sizzling death

I can see it now alarm goes off in the reactor and some guy sits there in his sandals with a cleopatra hanging off his lip turns to his collegue who is wearing a radiaton proof hijab with just the whites of the eyes showing thinking its the microwave telling him his Foul el Dandrawy his nearly cooked get's out his newspaper gives an arabic shrug and listens to Mohammed Hamaki on his beaten Nokia 6300 while hell on earth is released and simply turns up the volume and yawns


----------

